# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  الاخبار والاعمدة : السبت 22 يناير 2011

## حافظ النور

*في وجه الرياح

لماذا تقلصت ميزانية بطولة المحليين للنصف ؟؟؟


  تصريح صغير  أدلي به الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي عن الميزانية  المقررة لتنظيم بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين التي يستضيفها السودان بعد أقل  من إسبوعين من الآن مر مرور الكرام دون أن يجد حظه من التناول المستمر  وقد يكون التخوف من الفشل في تنظيم بطولة البطولة قد سيطر علي الجميع  وبالأخص الإعلام الرياضي لذا لم يلقي بالاً لهذه التصريحات الخاصة  بميزانية الدورة رغم أن أي ميزانية هي حجر الزاوية في نجاح أي مشروع  وإقامة أي بطولة هي مشروع قائم بذاته حيث أبان حاج ماجد سوار أن  الميزانية المقررة لبطولة المحليين بلغت ثلاثة مليارات جنيه تقلصت إلي  النصف تماماً وحينها لم أتفاجأ بتقليص الميزانية وإنما تفاجأت بتواضع  المبلغ المقرر أصلاً من الجانب الحكومي لإقامة هذه البطولة إذ لا يعقل أن  تتعامل الحكومة التي رحبت علي مستوي رئيس الجمهورية بإقامة مثل هذه  البطولة في السودان بهذه الطريقة الغريبة والتي لا تنفصل البتة عن  تعاملاتها السابقات مع الرياضة في هذا البلد فقد إعتدنا تماماً علي تماطل  وزارة المالية في تقديم أي دعم للمنتخبات والأندية في كافة الرياضات  وإعتدنا علي عدم صرف المستحقات المقررة في الموازنة العامة والمخصصة  للرياضة في حين ترصد ميزانيات خيالية ومفتوحة في أشياء لا يستفيد منه  الوطن ولا المواطن ويأتي بعدها وزراء المالية المتعاقبون علي هذه الوزارة  الحساسة لمطالبة المواطن السوداني بربط الأحزمة والرجوع إلي أكل(الكسرة)  كما أدلي بذلك وزير المالية الحالي الذي لا يعرف أن تكلفة(عواسة الكسرة)  أغلي بكثير من شراء الخبز جاهزاً ويقيني أنه طالما كانت أجهزة وزارة  المالية بهذا الفهم فكان يجب علي الوزير وضعها علي المحك وتحميلها  مسؤولية أي فشل يمكن أن يحدث في تنظيم البطولة لأن ميزاينة الدورة لا  تخرج من جيب وزير المالية أو موظفي وزارته وإنما هي أموال الشعب  السوداني

  تقلصت ميزانية بطولة المحليية للنصف تماماً فكان من الطبيعي أن  تتأثر كل الفعاليات الخاصة بها وتتوقف اللجان المختلفة عن أداء دورها كما  ينبغي وتتأخر كل عمليات الصيانة والترميم بالإستادات التي تقام عليها  البطولة(ماعدا إستاد المريخ) الشيء الذي أجبر اللجنة العليا علي طرق باب  المؤسسات والشركات الوطنية والخاصة لسد العجز في ميزانية الدورة التي لا  يحس بها أحد ولا أدري حتي هذه اللحظة لماذا لم تتفاعل رئاسة الجمهورية مع  النقص الحاد في ميزانية الدورة والذي يهدد تنظيمها بصورة مباشرة فقد  ننجح في توفير الأدني من الترتيبات النهائية وننجح في تنظيم البطولة  ولكن لن يبلغ البنيان كماله في ظل شح المال المقرر من الجانب الحكومي الذي  لا يعرف أهمية مثل هذه الدورات التي تعود علي الخزانة العامة بالكثير من  الأموال ويكفي فقط الحديث عن العددية الكبيرة من الأجانب الذين ستستقبلهم  الخرطوم سواء كانوا لاعبين أو مدربين أو إعلاميين ومتابعين وجمهور فكل  هذه الفعاليات تصرف عملات صعبة في أنشطتها المختلفة قبل وأنثاء وبعد  الدورة لوزارة المالية نصيب منها فلماذا تضن وزارة المالية بدفع مبلغ  تافه مثل هذا وهي تقوم بتصديق مليارات الجنيهات في إحتفالات ومراسم  وشكليات وعلاوات لا تعود علي المواطن بأي فائدة وتنظيم السلودان لبطولة  المحليين يعود عليه بالكثير من المكاسب التي لا يحس بها وزير المالية أو  أجهزة وزارته التي قامت مع سبق الإصرار والترصد بتقليص الميزانية المقررة  رغم ضعفها.. فهذا المبلغ لا يكفي إقامة الفرق والحكام واللجان المنظمة  والترويج الإعلامي.. ناهيك عن المصروفات الأخري التي ستجد اللجنة العليا  نفسها في موقف صعب للغاية لتوفير ما تم تقليصه أو أكثر منه بكثير وهذا  يوقعها في الكثير من الإرتباك والحرج وديون ستجد نفسها مجبرة علي سدادها  بنهاية الدورة خاصة مع الفنادق وشركات الترحيل وغيرها من الفعاليات التي  لا تحتمل أي تأخير في نيل حقوقها

  وإدلاء وزير الشباب والرياضة بهذا التصريح الخطير جاء ضعيفاً  للغاية ويبدو أن التخوف سيطر عليه والواجب كان يفرض عليه التحرك في كل  الجهات والوصول مباشرة إلي رئيس الجمهورية لإعادة الجزء الذي قلصته أجهزة  وزارة المالية والمطالبة بدعم أكثر لإنجاح تنظيم البطولة وسد الكثير من  الثغرات التي تؤثر تأثيراً مباشراً علي الترتيبات النهائية لتنظيم  البطولة ولكن السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة ترك الأمر للجنة العليا لطرق  أبواب المؤسسات والشركات أعطوها أو منعوها وهنا نشيد بكل المؤسسات  والشركات التي تفاعلت مع اللجنة العليا ودعمها المقدر.. وشخصياً كنت أتوقع  أن يكون الوزير أكثر واقعية بالتحذير من عملية تقليص ميزانية الدورة.. وعقد  مؤتمر صحفي يعلن فيه عدم مسؤوليته عن أي فشل يحدث في التنظيم ولكن كما  قلت أعلاه حاول الوزير التحرك بمفرده خوفاً من لفت أنظار الكاف للمعوقات  التي تعترض تنظيم البطولة ومن التفكير في تحويل البطولة لدولة أخر  ويقيني أن هذا كان أفضل للسودان من حالة الإرتباك التي تسيطر علي تنظيم  البطولة وهنا لا بد من القول أن تنظيم مثل هذه البطولات مسؤولية الدولة  مباشرة ودونكم بطولة حوض النيل التي قامت في وقت وجيز للغاية لأهداف  سياسية ورياضية ولكن الإتحاد المصري وبدعم مباشر من الحكومة المصرية نجح  في تنظيم بطولة من العدم.. رغم الصعوبات التي واجهته في إكمال عدد  المنتخبات المشاركة.. فما بالكم ببطولة أعلن الإتحاد الأفريقي عن تنظيم  السودان لها منذ أكثر من عامين.. وهذا يؤكد غياب الإهتمام علي المستوي  الرسمي بهذه البطولة ولا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال الزج بالمستوي الشعبي  لأنه في النهاية لا يقوي علي فعل شيء دون أن يكون هناك دعم رسمي مقدر ومع  ذلك تفاعل المستوي الشعبي مع تنظيم البطولة كان أكبر بكثير من الجانب  الرسمي وسيتحمل لا محالة لوحده تبعات تصرفات الجانب الرسمي وعدم سماحه  بصرف ميزانية البطولة كاملة

إتجاه الرياح

  لم أفهم معني التصريحات التي أدلي بها الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة عن  بحثهم في خيارات إقامة معسكر ثالث في أثيوبيا أو الأمارات

  تصريح غريب يؤكد الطريقة الغريبة التي يُدار بها المريخ ويؤكد عشوائية التصريحات التي تخرج من مسؤوليه

  المعسكرات التحضيرية لبداية الموسم تُقام في مكان واحد لضمان أكبر  قدر من الإستقرار ولم نسمع من قبل بإقامة فريق لمعسكر تحضيري في أكثر من  دولة

  ماذ ينقص معسكر المريخ الحالي في مدينة 6 إكتوبر حتي يبحث عن معسكر آخر بل ما هي فائدة المعسكر القادم

  التفكير في إقامة معسكر خلاف المعسكر القائم حالياً ما هو إلا  تبذير للأموال وتشتيت للجهود والأولي بقاء المريخ بالقاهرة حتي نهاية  معسكره

  كنا سنفهم مقصد أبوجريشة لو قال أنه هناك نية لإقامة معسكر بعد  مباراة المريخ الأولي في دور الـ32 من دوري أبطال أفريقيا ولكن التصريح  بإقامة معسكر تحضيري ثاني في دولة خلاف مصر أعتبره عبطاً لا مكان له من  الإعراب

  هل صّرح أبوجريشة بذلك من تلقاء نفسه أم أن هذه نية مجلس  المريخ.. وإن كانت نية المجلس في إقامة معسكر ثانٍ في دولة أخري.. فلماذا  تم رفض دعوة نادي النصر السعودي التي كانت ستوفر معسكر مجاني للفريق

  إذا كان التفكير في إقامة معسكر ثاني في دولة غير مصر قد أصبح  قراراً نافذاً فلا داعي لعودة البعثة للخرطوم ومن ثم السفر للدولة  المقررة هذه والأفضل فتح تذاكر رحلة العودة للخرطوم لتتوجه البعثة مباشرة  إلي حيث المكان المقررتوفيراً للمال والوقت والجهد

  خبر صغير عن تنازل المريخ بواسطة رئيسه السيد جمال الوالي لإستاد  الخرطوم عن السور الذى تم إستيراده لإستاد المريخ مساهمة منه فى إكمال  العمل وحتى يكون واجهه للسوادن فى إفتتاح البطولة وإلي هنا الخبر عادي  جداً ولكن ما هو غير عادي أن هذا الأمر تم قبل اكثر من أسبوعين وتم  التكتم عليه ولم يتم إعلانه من قبل اللجنة العليا المنظمة للبطولة أو  الإتحادين العام والخرطوم

  السور أصلاً تم إستيراده لإستاد المريخ وفكرة هذا السور نبعت قبل  إختيار السودان لتنظيم بطولة المحليين ولكن رئيس المريخ آثر زيادة  جماليات إستاد الخرطوم الذي سيستضيف إفتتاح البطولة

  طالما تم نشر أسماء الجهات التي تبرعت لإكمال العمل في الملاعب  التي تستضيف البطولة.. كان الأحري إعلان تبرع رئيس المريخ حفظاً للحقوق
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*قال  الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رئيس  اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية التي ينظمها السودان في الفترة من  الرابع من نوفمبر المقبل وحتي الخامس والعشرين منه أن السودان قادر علي  تنظيم البطولة بشكل مدهش فالإتحاد

السوداني  من الإتحادات الرائدة والمؤسسة لكرة الدم في القارة الإفريقية ويضم كفاءات  لديها خبرة كبيرة من خلال عملها في لجان الإتحادات الدولية والقارية  والإقليمية وسبق لها أن شاركت في تنظيم العديد من التظاهرات المشابهة وأوضح  أن البطولة لاتخص إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني فقط وإنما تخص السودان كله  خاصة وأن من تنظيم البطولة يمكن أن نوجه رسالة للعالم الخارجي عن السودان  والاستقرار السياسي الذي يتمتع به والتعايش السلمي بين أبناؤه وكذلك سيحقق  السودان مكتسبات سياسية وأقتصادية وإجتماعية وإعلامية من تنظيم البطولة  والتي ستحظي بإهتمام كبير عالمياً وقارياً وهي ثاني أكبر المنافسات التي  ينظمها الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) ولهذا نحسب أن هذه البطولة  تهتم السودان حكومة وشعباً ونطالب الجميع بالعمل الجاد لإنجاحها وتقديم وجه  مشرق للسودان.

وإمتدح الدكتور معتصم جعفر إهتمام الدولة بالبطولة ممثلاً في مؤسسة الرئاسة  ومجلس الوزراء ووزارة المالية ووزارة الداخلية ووزارة الخارجية ووزارة  الشباب والرياضة والتي يرأس وزيرها سوار اللجنة العليا المنظمة للبطولة وهو  أكبر دليل علي إهتمام الدولة بالبطولة وحرصها الكبير علي إنجاحها بما يشرف  السودان.

وأكد بأن التحضيرات والترتيبات للبطولة تمضي بشكل جيد ووفقاً لما يطلبه  الإتحاد الإفريقي وقال بأن الدولة بدأت فعلياً في دعم البطولة مالياً  لتحقيق النجاح المنشود وجدد ثقته في الدولة لدعم البطولة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*من المنتظر ان يصل السيد جمال الوالى رئيس مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ الى العاصمه المصريه القاهرة خلال الساعات القادمه وذلك

لمتابعة  المرحلة الاخيرة من الاعداد للوقوف على مستوى الفريق قبل ختام الاعداد  والعودة للخرطوم بجانب انجاز عدد من المهام العملية الخاصة .
*

----------


## حافظ النور

* قام  حارس المريخ الدولى عصام الحضري بتقديم الدعوه للكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس  بعثة المريخ لتناول وجبة الغداء معه امس برفقة اسرة الكابتن عصام الحضري  حيث قضي ابو جريشة وقتا جميلا مع اسرة اللاعب التى قابلته بترحيب كبير
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*استغل  نجوم المريخ الراحه السلبيه التى منحها لهم الجهاز الفنى للفريق والبعثة  الادارية بالقيام بجولة تسويقيه فى اسواق القاهرة بوسط البلد ومصر الجديدة  والمعادى وكان عدد من اللاعبين قد ادوا صلاة الجمعه امس بمسجد سيدي الحسين
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*أكد  الأستاذ حاج ماجد سوار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادى رئيس اللجنة العليا  المنظمة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية التي ينظمها السودان في فبراير 2011م  المقبل أن زيارة وفود الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) للمدن السودانية  الثلاث الخرطوم ومدني وبورتسودان التي

ستستضيف  مجموعات البطولة كانت ناجحة حيث وقفت الوفود علي حجم العمل المبذول من قبل  اللجان العليا بالولايات الثلاثة لإستضافة مباريات البطولة والتجهيزات  الخاصة في مجال البنيات التحتية من إستادات وملاعب تدريبات وفنادق وغيرها  وأشادت بالعمل الذي تم وقامت بإعتماد المدن الثلاثة لإستضافة البطولة وقال  سوار أن الولايات قامت بجهد كبير خلال فترة وجيزة جداً وأكملت المطلوبات في  وقت قياسي أدهش أعضاء الوفود.

وعن أرضية ملعب استاد مدني قال أن الاستاد لبس حلة زاهية وان العمل اكتمل  في المقصورة الرئيسية وغرف الحكام وغرفة المنشطات والمركز الاعلامي وممرات  اللاعبين وأن النجيل بدأ ينمو بشكل جيد وسيكتمل نمؤه في الموعد المحدد  وكذلك قامت اللجنة المنظمة بولاية الجزيرة بقيادة الوزير عثمان الامين  ابوقناية وإتحاد الكرة المحلي بود مدني بمعالجات سريعة للأماكن التي لم  ينمو فيها النجيل وخلال الاسبوع المقبل سيكون الملعب جاهز تماماً لإستضافة  مباريات المجموعة الثالثة والتي تضم كبار المنتخبات الإفريقية علي رأسها  غانا وجنوب إفريقيا ونيجيريا.

وأكد الوزير سوار أن المال لن يكون عقبة في تنظيم البطولة لأن الدولة في  أعلي مستوياتها مهتمة بأمر البطولة وكذلك وزارة المالية التي تبدي إهتماماً  كبيراً بالبطولة وتعمل علي توفير ميزانياتها وبالفعل تسلمنا دعماً أولياً  حتى تتمكن اللجان المختلفة في تنفيذ أعمالها بالصورة المطلوبة ونفى الوزير  ان تكون هناك مشاكل مالية مشيراً الا ان السيولة متوفرة وسافر وفد من  الوزارة لبورتسودان ووقع العقودات مع الفنادق وتسلمت جزء من مستحقاتها  وسيتوجه وفد اليوم لمدني للتعاقد ايضاً مع الفنادق

وأبان الوزير ان تميمة البطولة تمت اجازتها وستعرض خلال اليومين القادمين من خلال احتفال يقام بهذه المناسبة.

وجدد الوزير سوار ثقته الكبيرة في ولايتى الجزيرة والبحر الأحمر لإستضافة  المجموعتين الثالثة والرابعة وتنظيمها بالصورة المطلوبة وقال بأن الولايتين  بهما كوادر رياضية علي مستوي عالي من الكفاءاة.
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

قال الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رئيس اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة الأمم الإفريقية التي ينظمها السودان في الفترة من الرابع من نوفمبر المقبل وحتي الخامس والعشرين منه أن السودان قادر علي تنظيم البطولة بشكل مدهش فالإتحاد

السوداني من الإتحادات الرائدة والمؤسسة لكرة الدم في القارة الإفريقية ويضم كفاءات لديها خبرة كبيرة من خلال عملها في لجان الإتحادات الدولية والقارية والإقليمية وسبق لها أن شاركت في تنظيم العديد من التظاهرات المشابهة وأوضح أن البطولة لاتخص إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني فقط وإنما تخص السودان كله خاصة وأن من تنظيم البطولة يمكن أن نوجه رسالة للعالم الخارجي عن السودان والاستقرار السياسي الذي يتمتع به والتعايش السلمي بين أبناؤه وكذلك سيحقق السودان مكتسبات سياسية وأقتصادية وإجتماعية وإعلامية من تنظيم البطولة والتي ستحظي بإهتمام كبير عالمياً وقارياً وهي ثاني أكبر المنافسات التي ينظمها الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) ولهذا نحسب أن هذه البطولة تهتم السودان حكومة وشعباً ونطالب الجميع بالعمل الجاد لإنجاحها وتقديم وجه مشرق للسودان.

وإمتدح الدكتور معتصم جعفر إهتمام الدولة بالبطولة ممثلاً في مؤسسة الرئاسة ومجلس الوزراء ووزارة المالية ووزارة الداخلية ووزارة الخارجية ووزارة الشباب والرياضة والتي يرأس وزيرها سوار اللجنة العليا المنظمة للبطولة وهو أكبر دليل علي إهتمام الدولة بالبطولة وحرصها الكبير علي إنجاحها بما يشرف السودان.

وأكد بأن التحضيرات والترتيبات للبطولة تمضي بشكل جيد ووفقاً لما يطلبه الإتحاد الإفريقي وقال بأن الدولة بدأت فعلياً في دعم البطولة مالياً لتحقيق النجاح المنشود وجدد ثقته في الدولة لدعم البطولة



 
مشكور ياهندسة 
مع التمنيات بتحقيق النجاح لفريقنا القومي وخروج البطولة بصورة مشرفة للسودان
                        	*

----------


## الهندي

*كبدالحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم

تناقض خالد!

* استغرب الأخ الزميل خالد عز الدين من الطريقة التي تعاملت بها مع قضية الحضري وقال إنني ظللت أكتب عن انشغال إعلام الهلال بقضية الحضري وطالبته أن يركز على قضية سادومبا!


* وقال إنني ظللت أكتب وأرد بشكل عام متطرقاً لكل الذين كتبوا في قضية الحضري دون أن أحدد الأسماء أو من كتب عن الغرامة وعقوبة الإيقاف وكيفية السداد ومن كتب عن غير ذلك وفي هذا الأمر ظلم كبير للكثيرين.


* وقال إنني رددت على الذين قالوا إن الحضري لن يلعب دون أن أحدد من قال ذلك، ثم كتبت مؤكداً على أن العقوبة المادية مفروضة على سيون والحضري ومشتركة بينهما، وأضاف: (هذا ما أكدناه من أول يوم)!


* علماً أن الأخ خالد كتب قبل ذلك بفترة متسائلاً: (القصة لم تنته لأن هناك سؤال صعب: من سيدفع غرامة الحضري)؟


* وطالما أنك تعلم منذ اليوم الأول أن العقوبة تضامنية بين الحضري وسيون فلماذا تسأل عن هوية الجهة التي ستدفع الغرامة؟


* نسي الأخ خالد أنه تطوع بالإجابة عن هذا السؤال بنفسه عندما كتب في أحد أعمدته السابقة ما يلي: (كان واضحاً بأن الملزم بدفع الغرامة هو عصام الحضري)!


* وقبلها كتب: (غرامة الحضري قنبلة موقوتة.. ومن الواضح أنها ستنفجر في ملعب المريخ إلا إذا كان هناك سر لا نعلمه والأيام ستكشف عنه)!


* وعندما كشفت الأيام عن أن ما ذكره عن مسئولية الحضري وحده عن دفع الغرامة غير صحيح، وأن المريخ غير معني بالغرامة ولن يتأثر بها لأن الحضري سيلعب معه في كل المباريات التنافسية عقب صدور بيان الفيفا الأخير كتب مدعياً أن القرار لم يأت بجديد (لأنه معروف منذ البداية أن العقوبة مشتركة بين اللاعب والنادي)!


* ما هذا التناقض يا عزيزي خالد؟


* وعن أي حوار موضوعي تتحدث وأنت تقفز فوق الحقائق وتلوي عنقها مدعياً أن العقوبة موقعة على الحضري وحده، ثم تناقض نفسك بكل بساطة مدعياً أنك كنت تعلم منذ اليوم الأول أن الغرامة تضامنية بين الحضري وسيون؟!


* من قبل كتب الأخ خالد: نادي سيون السويسري شريك في غرامة الحضري ولذلك هو المستفيد من مشاركة نادي المريخ في دفع الغرامة إن أراد المريخ حل المشكلة سريعاً والبعد بلاعبه عن الضغط النفسي وضمان مشاركة اللاعب مع نهاية فترة الإيقاف.


* ولم يوضح لنا لماذا يطالب المريخ بدفع غرامة لا يد له فيها؟


* وعندما صدر قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية وعلق عليه الفيفا مؤكداً أن الحضري موقوف أربعة أشهر واتضح للجميع أن ذلك يعني أن الحارس سيلعب مع المريخ عقب انتهاء عقوبة الإيقاف يوم 12 فبراير المقبل قال خالد إن مزمل لم يقدم أي دليل على ما زعمه حول أن الحضري ملزم بدفع مائة ألف دولار من مبلغ العقوبة للأهلي!


* وفهمت من ذلك أنه يريد مني أن أنشر له صورة من عقد الحضري مع سيون!


* ولعلمه فإن هذا العقد موقع بواسطة وكيل لاعبين معتمد من الفيفا وموثق لدى الفيفا وملزم لنادي سيون.


* ونحن نتملك ملفاً كاملاً حول هذه القضية يضم أكثر من ستين صفحة.


* ومثلما يستطيع الأهلي إلزام الحضري وسيون بدفع الغرامة عبر اللجوء إلى القضاء المدني يمكن للحضري أن يلزم سيون بدفع المبلغ عبر القضاء المدني أيضاً!


* وأقول للأخ خالد إن المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية لم تؤمن على القرار الابتدائي الذي اتخذه الفيفا لأن الاتحاد الدولي غرم الحضري وسيون في البداية تسعمائة ألف يورو، وتم تخفيض المبلغ بواسطة محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (في لوزان السويسرية)!


* على العموم أقول إنني كتبت رداً على الكثير من إعلاميي الهلال الذين تناولوا القضية بطريقة غريبة وعجيبة، وظل بعضهم يؤكد أن الحضري لن يلعب ما لم يدفع، ولم أقصد الأخ خالد وحده.


* ومن هؤلاء الأخ قسم خالد الذي كتب مدعياً أن الحضري لن يلعب ما لم يدفع، مع أن الفيفا أصدر بياناً في اليوم نفسه أكد فيه أن الحضري موقوف أربعة أشهر فقط!


* ومن هؤلاء من هلل لتصريحات على لسان أحد أعضاء النادي الأهلي المصري بعد أن قال (الحضري لو ما دفعش موش حا يلعب)!


* ومن هؤلاء من أبدى سعادته لتصريحات المستشار القانوني للنادي الأهلي المصري والذي زعم أن الحضري ملزم بدفع الغرامة كاملة لأن نادي سيون اختفى عن الوجود عقب تغيير اسمه!


* ومنهم من جعل من الحضري شغله الشاغل ولم تقتصر كتاباته عنه كلاعب بل سعى إلى التدخل في حياته الشخصية وعلاقته مع زوجته.


* وهؤلاء هم من عناهم سعادة الفريق أول عبد الرحمن سر الختم بحديثه عن خوفه على الحضري من الإعلام الهلالي المتشنج، وانزعاجه من أن تؤثر الحملات المنظمة ضد الحضري سلباً على علاقة السودان بمصر.


آخر الحقائق


* أطمئن الأخ خالد الذي زعم أن العقوبة ستؤثر على الحضري بشكلٍ أو بآخر.


* وأؤكد له أن حديثه هذا ليس مسنوداً بأي منطق!


* من قبل قاد الحضري سيون إلى الفوز بكأس سويسرا في عز الضجة التي أعقبت فسخ عقده مع الأهلي.


* وقاد الإسماعيلي إلى الفوز على الهلال رايح جاي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا وهو معاقب من الفيفا!


* مع أكيد تقديري للحبيب خالدونا.. ولحارس إفريقيا الأول.


* لا ندري لماذا يصر خالد على أن المريخ هو المتأثر الأول بالغرامة الموقعة على الحضري؟


* حتى ولو حدث ذلك ودفع المريخ غرامة ليست موقعة عليه فهل يعتقد الأخ خالد أن دفع مبلغ مليون وخمسمائة ألف دولار في ثلاث سنوات كثير على أفضل حارس في إفريقيا؟


* الغالي ثمنه فيه.


* والحضري يستاهل أكثر.


* ونحن نتحدث عن لاعب مصنف ضمن أفضل حراس العالم.


* من قبل تعاقد الهلال مع الكنغولي ليلو إمبيلي ومنحه نصف مليون دولار في العام.


* وبلغ مجمل عقد إمبيلي مع الهلال مليون ونصف المليون دولار.


* وهو نفس ما سيدفعه المريخ لضم الحضري إذا أقدم على دفع الغرامة.


* وشتان بين الحضري وإمبيلي!


* خلاصة الزبدة أن ما يهم المريخ هو أن الحضري سيلعب معه في أول مباراة تنافسية.


* وأن النادي الأحمر غير ملزم بسداد بالغرامة.


* وأن خبرة الحضري تعينه على تخطي أي ضجة وتحمل كل استهداف.


* ما علاقة الموضوعية بالإصرار على أن المريخ معني بدفع غرامة لم توقع عليه أصلاً؟


* ولماذا الجدل حول هوية من سيسدد الغرامة طالما أن الحكم فيها واضح ومحدد؟


* النقاش متاح للجميع حول كل القضايا، لكن القضايا المحيطة بالنادي الأزرق أكثر أهميةً وإلحاحاً.


* أرجو أن تناقشوا لنا ما يتردد عن رفض ميشو استقبال سادومبا في المعسكر الأزرق!


* وعن رأي المدرب الصربي في المهاجم الزيمبابوي!


* وعن متأخرات يوسف محمد لدى الهلال!


* وعن مستحقات 26 لاعباً في الفريق الأزرق!


* وعن هوية من سيحكم النادي في مقبل الأيام.


* وعن مصير ديون النادي وما سيفعله لسدادها وقد بلغت المليارات وأدت إلى حجز الدخل.


* المريخ هادئ ومستقر ولا يعاني من أي أزمات إدارية ولا مالية.


* الأهم فالمهم يا خالدونا.


* نرد على خالد لأننا نحترمه ولا نقيم وزناً لكتاب الهامش.


* ولا نهتم برجع الصدى.


* والصدى حتى لمن أبى.


* نهنئ الزميل الأستاذ ميرغني أبو شنب بزواج ابنه عبد الرحيم، ونتمنى للعريس حياة زوجية سعيدة.


* كشفت تجربة الشرقية للدخان ضعف مستوى الصف الثاني للهلال.


* الدخان ينبعث من الشرقية بكثافة!


* الدخاخين بتعمي العين!


* استعجلوا المطافئ!


* ما فيش دخان من غير نار!


* آخر خبر: التدخين ضار بالصحة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لفريق يعود للتحضيرات بمرانين بملاعب موفمبيك 6 اكتوبر ..
المريخ يؤدى مرانه الرئيسي للاعلاميين اليوم..
البدرى يعمل على اتاحة الفرصة لكل النجوم ( خاتي ) الشباب فى دماغه ..
الممثله المصريه غادة عبد الرازق فى تصريحات صحفيه تنفى شائعة زواجها من الحضري ..
المريخ يعتذر من جديد للوحدة السعودى ويبرق توأمه الزمالك بخصوص احتفالات المئويه ..
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يعقد  تنظيم عزة الهلال الجامع مؤتمرا صحفيا في تمام الساعة الثانية من نهار  اليوم بقاعة الصداقة يعرض من خلاله برنامجه العام لخوض انتخابات نادي  الهلال وترشح السيد اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال لرئاسة النادي وعن موقف  التنظيم من عضويتي مركزي الطائف والتحرير والعديد من القضايا الهلالية.
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الهندي
					

كبدالحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم

تناقض خالد!

* استغرب الأخ الزميل خالد عز الدين من الطريقة التي تعاملت بها مع قضية الحضري وقال إنني ظللت أكتب عن انشغال إعلام الهلال بقضية الحضري وطالبته أن يركز على قضية سادومبا!


* وقال إنني ظللت أكتب وأرد بشكل عام متطرقاً لكل الذين كتبوا في قضية الحضري دون أن أحدد الأسماء أو من كتب عن الغرامة وعقوبة الإيقاف وكيفية السداد ومن كتب عن غير ذلك وفي هذا الأمر ظلم كبير للكثيرين.


* وقال إنني رددت على الذين قالوا إن الحضري لن يلعب دون أن أحدد من قال ذلك، ثم كتبت مؤكداً على أن العقوبة المادية مفروضة على سيون والحضري ومشتركة بينهما، وأضاف: (هذا ما أكدناه من أول يوم)!


* علماً أن الأخ خالد كتب قبل ذلك بفترة متسائلاً: (القصة لم تنته لأن هناك سؤال صعب: من سيدفع غرامة الحضري)؟


* وطالما أنك تعلم منذ اليوم الأول أن العقوبة تضامنية بين الحضري وسيون فلماذا تسأل عن هوية الجهة التي ستدفع الغرامة؟


* نسي الأخ خالد أنه تطوع بالإجابة عن هذا السؤال بنفسه عندما كتب في أحد أعمدته السابقة ما يلي: (كان واضحاً بأن الملزم بدفع الغرامة هو عصام الحضري)!


* وقبلها كتب: (غرامة الحضري قنبلة موقوتة.. ومن الواضح أنها ستنفجر في ملعب المريخ إلا إذا كان هناك سر لا نعلمه والأيام ستكشف عنه)!


* وعندما كشفت الأيام عن أن ما ذكره عن مسئولية الحضري وحده عن دفع الغرامة غير صحيح، وأن المريخ غير معني بالغرامة ولن يتأثر بها لأن الحضري سيلعب معه في كل المباريات التنافسية عقب صدور بيان الفيفا الأخير كتب مدعياً أن القرار لم يأت بجديد (لأنه معروف منذ البداية أن العقوبة مشتركة بين اللاعب والنادي)!


* ما هذا التناقض يا عزيزي خالد؟


* وعن أي حوار موضوعي تتحدث وأنت تقفز فوق الحقائق وتلوي عنقها مدعياً أن العقوبة موقعة على الحضري وحده، ثم تناقض نفسك بكل بساطة مدعياً أنك كنت تعلم منذ اليوم الأول أن الغرامة تضامنية بين الحضري وسيون؟!


* من قبل كتب الأخ خالد: نادي سيون السويسري شريك في غرامة الحضري ولذلك هو المستفيد من مشاركة نادي المريخ في دفع الغرامة إن أراد المريخ حل المشكلة سريعاً والبعد بلاعبه عن الضغط النفسي وضمان مشاركة اللاعب مع نهاية فترة الإيقاف.


* ولم يوضح لنا لماذا يطالب المريخ بدفع غرامة لا يد له فيها؟


* وعندما صدر قرار المحكمة الفيدرالية وعلق عليه الفيفا مؤكداً أن الحضري موقوف أربعة أشهر واتضح للجميع أن ذلك يعني أن الحارس سيلعب مع المريخ عقب انتهاء عقوبة الإيقاف يوم 12 فبراير المقبل قال خالد إن مزمل لم يقدم أي دليل على ما زعمه حول أن الحضري ملزم بدفع مائة ألف دولار من مبلغ العقوبة للأهلي!


* وفهمت من ذلك أنه يريد مني أن أنشر له صورة من عقد الحضري مع سيون!


* ولعلمه فإن هذا العقد موقع بواسطة وكيل لاعبين معتمد من الفيفا وموثق لدى الفيفا وملزم لنادي سيون.


* ونحن نتملك ملفاً كاملاً حول هذه القضية يضم أكثر من ستين صفحة.


* ومثلما يستطيع الأهلي إلزام الحضري وسيون بدفع الغرامة عبر اللجوء إلى القضاء المدني يمكن للحضري أن يلزم سيون بدفع المبلغ عبر القضاء المدني أيضاً!


* وأقول للأخ خالد إن المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية لم تؤمن على القرار الابتدائي الذي اتخذه الفيفا لأن الاتحاد الدولي غرم الحضري وسيون في البداية تسعمائة ألف يورو، وتم تخفيض المبلغ بواسطة محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (في لوزان السويسرية)!


* على العموم أقول إنني كتبت رداً على الكثير من إعلاميي الهلال الذين تناولوا القضية بطريقة غريبة وعجيبة، وظل بعضهم يؤكد أن الحضري لن يلعب ما لم يدفع، ولم أقصد الأخ خالد وحده.


* ومن هؤلاء الأخ قسم خالد الذي كتب مدعياً أن الحضري لن يلعب ما لم يدفع، مع أن الفيفا أصدر بياناً في اليوم نفسه أكد فيه أن الحضري موقوف أربعة أشهر فقط!


* ومن هؤلاء من هلل لتصريحات على لسان أحد أعضاء النادي الأهلي المصري بعد أن قال (الحضري لو ما دفعش موش حا يلعب)!


* ومن هؤلاء من أبدى سعادته لتصريحات المستشار القانوني للنادي الأهلي المصري والذي زعم أن الحضري ملزم بدفع الغرامة كاملة لأن نادي سيون اختفى عن الوجود عقب تغيير اسمه!


* ومنهم من جعل من الحضري شغله الشاغل ولم تقتصر كتاباته عنه كلاعب بل سعى إلى التدخل في حياته الشخصية وعلاقته مع زوجته.


* وهؤلاء هم من عناهم سعادة الفريق أول عبد الرحمن سر الختم بحديثه عن خوفه على الحضري من الإعلام الهلالي المتشنج، وانزعاجه من أن تؤثر الحملات المنظمة ضد الحضري سلباً على علاقة السودان بمصر.


آخر الحقائق


* أطمئن الأخ خالد الذي زعم أن العقوبة ستؤثر على الحضري بشكلٍ أو بآخر.


* وأؤكد له أن حديثه هذا ليس مسنوداً بأي منطق!


* من قبل قاد الحضري سيون إلى الفوز بكأس سويسرا في عز الضجة التي أعقبت فسخ عقده مع الأهلي.


* وقاد الإسماعيلي إلى الفوز على الهلال رايح جاي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا وهو معاقب من الفيفا!


* مع أكيد تقديري للحبيب خالدونا.. ولحارس إفريقيا الأول.


* لا ندري لماذا يصر خالد على أن المريخ هو المتأثر الأول بالغرامة الموقعة على الحضري؟


* حتى ولو حدث ذلك ودفع المريخ غرامة ليست موقعة عليه فهل يعتقد الأخ خالد أن دفع مبلغ مليون وخمسمائة ألف دولار في ثلاث سنوات كثير على أفضل حارس في إفريقيا؟


* الغالي ثمنه فيه.


* والحضري يستاهل أكثر.


* ونحن نتحدث عن لاعب مصنف ضمن أفضل حراس العالم.


* من قبل تعاقد الهلال مع الكنغولي ليلو إمبيلي ومنحه نصف مليون دولار في العام.


* وبلغ مجمل عقد إمبيلي مع الهلال مليون ونصف المليون دولار.


* وهو نفس ما سيدفعه المريخ لضم الحضري إذا أقدم على دفع الغرامة.


* وشتان بين الحضري وإمبيلي!


* خلاصة الزبدة أن ما يهم المريخ هو أن الحضري سيلعب معه في أول مباراة تنافسية.


* وأن النادي الأحمر غير ملزم بسداد بالغرامة.


* وأن خبرة الحضري تعينه على تخطي أي ضجة وتحمل كل استهداف.


* ما علاقة الموضوعية بالإصرار على أن المريخ معني بدفع غرامة لم توقع عليه أصلاً؟


* ولماذا الجدل حول هوية من سيسدد الغرامة طالما أن الحكم فيها واضح ومحدد؟


* النقاش متاح للجميع حول كل القضايا، لكن القضايا المحيطة بالنادي الأزرق أكثر أهميةً وإلحاحاً.


* أرجو أن تناقشوا لنا ما يتردد عن رفض ميشو استقبال سادومبا في المعسكر الأزرق!


* وعن رأي المدرب الصربي في المهاجم الزيمبابوي!


* وعن متأخرات يوسف محمد لدى الهلال!


* وعن مستحقات 26 لاعباً في الفريق الأزرق!


* وعن هوية من سيحكم النادي في مقبل الأيام.


* وعن مصير ديون النادي وما سيفعله لسدادها وقد بلغت المليارات وأدت إلى حجز الدخل.


* المريخ هادئ ومستقر ولا يعاني من أي أزمات إدارية ولا مالية.


* الأهم فالمهم يا خالدونا.


* نرد على خالد لأننا نحترمه ولا نقيم وزناً لكتاب الهامش.


* ولا نهتم برجع الصدى.


* والصدى حتى لمن أبى.


* نهنئ الزميل الأستاذ ميرغني أبو شنب بزواج ابنه عبد الرحيم، ونتمنى للعريس حياة زوجية سعيدة.


* كشفت تجربة الشرقية للدخان ضعف مستوى الصف الثاني للهلال.


* الدخان ينبعث من الشرقية بكثافة!


* الدخاخين بتعمي العين!


* استعجلوا المطافئ!


* ما فيش دخان من غير نار!


* آخر خبر: التدخين ضار بالصحة



 


يا خالد  ياجلفوطي خلي الحضري في حالو وركز في امور بني زرقان والدخانون مولع نار 
الله يكفينا شرهم وشر نارون
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*

 مكسوفين وخجلانين!! * تجهيزاتنا لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين (أورانج) كسفتنا وأخجلتنا،

وقد  توقعنا ذلك حيث تم إعداد الملاعب على عجل، ولم تبدأ التجهيزات إلا بعد أن  تبقت لقيام المنافسة فترة شهر رغم إننا كنا نكتب ونلح منذ أكثر من عام كي  تبدأ تجهيزات الملاعب مبكراً.

*  كما نصحنا بتغيير أرضية ملعب مدني وكذلك أرضيات ملاعب الحصاحيصا وكادوقلي  وشندي وعطبرة إلى نجيل اصطناعي تحاشياً لمشاكل الري وشح المياه وعدم صلاحية  الملاعب في فصل الخريف ولسرعة تلف الأرضيات بسبب الضغط على الملاعب وعدم  وجود وقت للصيانة الدورية عندما يبدأ الموسم.

*  شاهدنا عبر برنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون أمس أرضية ملعب مدني بعد أن تم  "ترقيع" الأماكن التي لم ينبت فيها العشب بنجيل أصفر مخضر يختلف عن لون  ونوع النجيل المزروع أولاً فظهر الملعب كجبة الدرويش.. كما أن الأرضية لا  تبدو مستوية ونتوقع احتجاجات صارخة من المنتخبات الزائرة التي ستلعب  بمدني!! وربما احتجوا أيضاً على الملاعب المخصصة للتدريبات!!

*  وبالنسبة لملاعب التدريبات فلا ندري شيئاً عن حالها.. ويقيني أن استضافة  استاد مدني لإحدى مجموعات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية عام 1970م كانت أفضل بكثير  على الرغم من أن الملعب والاستاد اليوم هو نفسه الملعب والاستاد قبل 41  عاماً!!

*  المصيبة منتخب جنوب أفريقيا سيلعب في مدني بجوار غانا وزيمبابوي والنيجر..  فيا ترى ماذا سيقول مرافقو بعثة جنوب أفريقيا الذين استضافوا نهائيات كأس  العالم باستاداتهم وملاعبهم الخيالية عندما يشاهدون ملعب

مدني وأرضيته...

*  اللافتات والخلفيات التي شاهدناها عبر التلفزيون أمس كانت عبارة عن كتابة  عربية عادية مما يعني الفشل في تجهيز شعار للبطولة، أما التجهيزات لكرنفال  الافتتاح فحدث ولا حرج!!

*  وحتى الخلفيات التي ظهرت على التلفاز لم تشر لاسم البطولة الرسمي (أورانج)  وهو اسم الشركة الراعية، كما أن الكتيبات الفاخرة التي ستوزع على ضيوف  البلاد باللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والبرتغالية والعربية لم نر لها أثراً  وأخشى ألا يكون المنظمون قد فكروا فيها.

*  صحيفة المريخ قررت الترويج للبطولة ولكنها لم تجد شعاراً للبطولة تضعه  جوار الترويسة فوضعت شعار الكاف للبطولة والذي ليس فيه ملامح واضحة تميز  هذه البطولة التي تقام على أرضنا وهو نفس الشعار الذي يضعه اللاعبون على  ذراع الفانلة في البطولات الأفريقية!!

*  في مثل هذا الوقت الذي يسبق افتتاح البطولة بأيام كان يفترض أن تكون  البوسترات التي تحمل شعار البطولة قد ملأت شوارع الخرطوم وبورتسودان ومدني  وكان يفترض أن تعرض القنوات والفضائيات السودانية اسكتشات وإعلانات الدعاية  للبطولة ولكن للأسف لا زالت قنواتنا مشغولة بالاستفتاء وأحلام الوحدة على  الرغم من أن موضوع الجنوب انتهى وتأكد انفصاله عن بلادنا

وأصبح دولة أخرى.

*  فات على القنوات الفضائية السودانية تخصيص برنامج يومي عن البطولة ولو  لفترة ربع ساعة على أن يضعوا في الخلفية شعار الكاف للبطولة بحجم كبير بعد  أن قصرنا في تصميم شعار خاص للبطولة بجانب تعويذة كما جرت العادة في كل  البطولات العالمية.

*  وقد قلنا إن الإعلان الرسمي لانفصال الجنوب سيتزامن مع حضور المنتخبات  الأفريقية وسيواكب ذلك كرنفالات واحتفالات للجنوبيين قد تغطي على كرنفالات  بطولة أورانج للأمم الأفريقية للمحليين وهذا سيحرج بلدنا كثيراً أمام  الضيوف.. فعلينا تنظيم كرنفالات خاصة بالبطولة عبر الشباب والناشئين  بالاصطفاف في الشوارع والطرق الرئيسية التي تسلكها المنتخبات أثناء توجهها

لاستاد الخرطوم خاصة في يوم الافتتاح.



زمن إضافي

*  كثر الحديث عن الإصابات التي لحقت بلاعبي المريخ في معسكر الإعداد ومع  المنتخب الوطني.. وتم انتقاد الكشف الطبي الذي يجرى على لاعبي المريخ في

بداية كل عام لأن هذا الكشف لم يكشف الإصابات القديمة.

* وأن هناك لاعبين جدد جاءوا للمريخ وهم مصابون! وتحدث البعض عن جدوى الكشف الطبي الذي يجرى على المحترفين قبل تسجيلهم!!

*  أعتقد أن الكشف الطبي الذي يجرى على جميع لاعبي الفريق قبل بداية الموسم  مجرد كشف عام يركز على القلب والصدر وفحوصات الدم الخاصة بكشف الفيروسات  وربما صور لمفاصل القدمين والركبة ولا يركز على الإصابات

الدقيقة في العضلات والأربطة.

*  الكشف الطبي الذي يجرى على المحترفين الجدد قبل تسجيلهم أقرب للكشف  الروتيني حيث لا يتم عندنا إلا بعد اكتمال المفاوضات ووصول اللاعب إلى  البلاد وسط مهرجانات الاستقبال وربما قبل انتهاء فترة التسجيلات بساعات.

*  وهذا يعني إذا أوضح الكشف الطبي على اللاعب الأجنبي أي إصابة فمن الصعب  التخلي عن هذا اللاعب والبحث عن بديل لضيق الوقت وتحاشياً للحرج.

*  قلنا مليون مرة لا تسجلوا أي لاعب أجنبي ما لم يكن مشاركاً باستمرار مع  ناديه وأمام بصرنا ومتابعتنا له حتى قبل أيام من حلول فترة التسجيلات في  السودان.

*  بعد اكتشاف إصابة قديمة لحسن جزيرة بجانب الجديدة نرى أيضاً عدم تسجيل أي  لاعب وطني ما لم يكن مشاركاً مع ناديه حتى آخر مباراة في الموسم.

* نأمل أن تكون إصابات لاعبي المريخ بسيطة ويسهل علاجها خلال فترات قصيرة.

* الدخان يحجب رؤية الهلال مع مطلع الموسم الجديد.

* شجاعة الجهاز الفني في الهلال بأداء تجارب في ظل غياب الفريق الأساسي كله تحسب للمدرب ميشو.

* أتمنى أن يؤدي المريخ تجربة مع دخان الشرقية طالما أنه فريق قوي وسيكشف الكثير للمريخ.
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً ليك يا  باشمهندس حافظ
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكور الحبيب حافظ 
عجبتني كتير عبارة البدري خاتي الشباب في راسه
دا بيثبت انه مدرب عارف بيعمل في شنو
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في السلك
ابو تفاحتين
•	خلاص بدينا 
•	الجماعه اول  امس اتغلبوا 
•	اخدوا  اتنين من الدخان
•	ملاحظين حاجه ؟ 
•	انهوا الموسم الماضي مغلوبين اتنين 
•	وبدوا الموسم الحالي برضو مغلوبين اتنين
•	ومن منو !
•	من الدخان 
•	ومن المعروف ان الدخان من السلع المحظور استيرادها وفقا لقرارات الاصلاح الاقتصادي الاخيره
•	البوديكم للمحظور شنو ؟
•	والدخان ضار بالصحه
•	والدخان عند العربيه معناهو المكنه خفيفه 
•	بي دخانكم ده لو جيتوا البلد
•	مابرخصوا ليكم
•	ناس المرور ما بجاملوا
•	المتألق فيلكس كان لاعب 
•	وسمعنا انو تألق في اهدار الاهداف 
•	اتفلكسي 
•	الشرقيه قال
•	لاشرقيه ولا غربيه 
•	صناعة بلدي ميه الميه
•	عندي ولد اخوي فيلكس بس 
•	اي حاجه تمسكها ليهو يضيعها 
•	شفتوا تسجيلات آخر السوق بتعمل شنو ؟ 
•	تشتري الموز المغربيه
•	لما يكوركوا بيهو تلاته بي الف 
•	تلقي نصو مانافع
•	اها 
•	امس الخاله ماصلت الضهر بالليل 
•	كانت مشغوله
•	سمعت انو سادومبا ما جا 
•	شفقت عليهو 
•	وقالت يا اخواني الوليد ده في البرد ده يكون مشي وين !
•	فتشوهوا
•	كوسوهوا 
•	اتصلت باستاذي سماعين حسن 
•	يا استاذ 
•	سادومبا ماظهر ليهو اثر ؟ 
•	قال لي ابدا والله 
•	لكن البحث جاري 
•	ابو السباع يبحث
•	وانا ابحث 
•	والناس كلها تبحث 
•	لاخبر لا اتر 
•	رجعت لسماعين حسن 
•	يا استاذي عندك جديد ؟
•	قال لي ابدا 
•	قلت ليهو والعمل 
•	قال لي واحد في اتنين 
•	يا نرجاهوا في الحتانه يمكن البحر يجيبوا 
•	يا نعمل اعلانات في الصحف والقنوات 
•	خرج ولم يعد 
•	سليم العقل 
•	وسيم البسمه 
•	مفلس 
•	ماقبض حقو
•	زهجان 
•	صاري بوزو 
•	حالف مايرجع البيت 
•	ماعمل اي شئ ضد الصفاقسي
•	غيروهوا يوم راجي
•	جاب ود حلتهم الموسم الفات
•	المرجو ممن يتعرف عليه الاتصال باقرب جمال والي 
•	والخاله الليل كلو تدعي 
•	الله يجمع بيك يا سادومبا يا ود ام سادومبا يا ولدي
•	المهم 
•	ربك رب الخير تقبل من الخاله 
•	وسادومبا جمع 
•	اسلام قالت لي عندي احساس انو الزول ده جا يشيل حاجاتو ويرجع
•	قلت ليها دي ما المشكله
•	المشكله من هنا لي مصر في الطريق يكب الزوغه 
•	ونبقي تاني في سادومبا لقوهوا 
•	سادومبا ما لقوهوا
•	المهم
•	جمع لفيف ولطيف من اهل الحاره الحمر 
•	اتصلوا بي لموضوع عيسي 
•	رد الجميل لي زول جميل
•	اتصالات من هنا 
•	ومن بره 
•	نعم الرجال يا حمر 
•	يتسابقون من اجل رد الجميل 
•	ياها المحريه فيكم 
•	لكن الموضوع مامحتاج مطاولات وانتظار ماهيه
•	انا قابلت عيسي
•	من يريد ان ينل شرف المشاركه
•	الداير يحل دينو 
•	يتصل علينا 
•	بنجيهو في مكانو 
•	0913800449 او 0912119233 
•	المهم
•	ناس الدخان ديل ناس المعسل خلي بالك
•	الله ينعل الشيشه 
•	تلك العاده الرديئه التي دخلت دنيا العرب من اوسع البوابات 
•	والمعسل انواع 
•	ابو تفاحتين ونعناع وعلكه وعنب 
•	وفي كمان فاخر من الانواع اعلاه
•	بس ماعرفنا الجماعه ادوهم من ياتو نوع 
•	لكن من اتنين دي 
•	بكون ادوهم ابو تفاحتين
•	الله يهدي الجميع
•	الخوف يكونوا طلعوا بي قمشه
•	اها
•	جية سادومبا بقت زي جية المطره
•	بتجي 
•	لكن متين مافي زول عارف 
•	لا ادارة النادي عارفه
•	ولا اللجان المساعده عارفه
•	ولا القوائم المرشحه للانتخابات عارفه
•	ولا الجماهير الصابره تلاته وتمنين سنه عارفه
•	ولا الجقور الساكنين في الاستاد عارفين
•	صبت صبت
•	ماصبت 
•	يبقي جفاف وتصحر 
•	تااااااااااااااني تصحر ! 
•	ايسكوتي ايسكوووووووتي 
•	ميش الحضري طلع بتاع دخان وبجيب الدخان من الشرقيه !
•	الله يجازيك ياروحيه , انتي بتجيبي الكلام ده منين !
•	رساله من الرقم 0911551931 
•	من مريخابيه
•	تسمي نفسها المكويه بالذكري 
•	تشكرنا علي الوفاء لايداهور 
•	ايتها المكويه
•	كل الشفوت يميزهم الوفاء
•	نحن اوفياء انقياء نقدر العطاء
•	ايها الناس 
•	ردالجميل لي زول جميل من الزمن الجميل 
سلك كهربا
               ننساك كيف وفيلكس بضيع في الاقوان ؟
والي لقاء
سلك
شكرا طلال

*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*مشكور الاخ حافظ النور



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الاستاذ حسن حمد كتب 
كتبنا بالأمس   نرد على أحد الزملاء الزرق  الذي زعم أن لاعبي الهلال ( التسعة) لعبوا  أساسيين في المنتخب  لأنهم أفضل فنياً بحسب نتائجهم المحلية  في  الممتاز وبحسب نتائجهم في مشوارهم الأفريقي
• ومضحك طبعاً .. الاستدلال بفوز الهلال المتكرر بالممتاز  لتأكيد أفضلية  لاعبيه الفنية على غيرهم من نجوم الأندية المنافسة محلياً.
  تابع القارئ الكريم  كيف أوضحنا أسرار فوز الهلال المتكرر بالممتاز  وقبله دوري السودان  وأوضحنا بالأدلة القاطعة دور صلاح احمد صالح وعثمان  البشير  والفاضل ابوقوتة وخالد  وبدر الدين  ويعقوب والتجاني وعصام  عبد اللطيف والنجومي  عمار كريمة  وصولاً إلى دور (مجدي شمس الدين)  المحامي بشحمه ولحمه  في تحويل البطولة إلى الهلال مباشرة  وبالطبع نحن  نكتب ونعلم أن النشر وكل ما يكتب يخضع لرقابة القانون السوداني بشقيه  الجنائي والمدني  وكذلك لرقابة صارمة من مجلس الصحافة  ولكن نحصن  أنفسنا بمعرفة كافية من دراسة للحقوق وللصحافة نفسها والحمد لله.
  ولذا  نكتب الأسماء بوضوح كامل  والأدوار  وتفاصيل التفاصيل فيما  نرى أن منهجية النقد تلزمنا بنشره  ونحلم يومياً بالذهاب إلى سوح القضاء  لنكشف ونعري كل الأخطاء والفساد  بإدانة رسمية
  إن واحداً من اكبر الأسباب التي أدت إلى فقدان المريخ لأشياء بالغة  الأهمية على رأسها الدوري الممتاز المتكرر  هو ضعف وفشل اللجنة القانونية  بنادي المريخ  التي أحسن المجلس بحلها  نهائياً
  لأنني لو كنت احد أعضاء هذه اللجنة لقدمت عدداً من قادة الاتحاد ورموز لجانه للقضاء رسمياً 
  إن اختفاء تقرير ( عمر بخيت ) مثلاً  يكفي لفضح أئمة الفساد في الاتحاد  السوداني ويكفل للكرة السودانية التخلص من احد اخطر المايكروبات التي تعيث  فيها فساداً  وتقعدها عن النهوض تماماً
  إن الفوز بالممتاز ظل يتحقق باستمرار لنادي الهلال .. مثلما كان يحدث في  دوري السودان ولكن ليس لأن الهلال هو الأفضل فنياً على مستوى السودان .. بل  لأن البعض ظل يتلاعب بالقانون خلف الكواليس .. لتحقيق الفانيلة الزرقاء  للبطولة الأهم محلياً 
  هل يصدق احد عاقل أن المريخ لم يفز بدوري السودان  حتى وهو بطل أفريقيا
  وهذا يؤكد أن معايير التفوق في هذا البلد لا صلة لها بمعايير وقوانين وقواعد كرة القدم
  العديد من الزملاء الهلالاب يكتبون دون وعي أن الممتاز بطولة الهلال  المفضلة  والواقع والحقائق والأرقام تؤكد أن الجملة صحيحة جداً  إذا تم  إبعاد نقطة فقط من كلمة المفضلة هذه  لتقرأ هكذا (الممتاز بطولة الهلال  المفصلة عليه)
  إن أبسط منطق يدحض كل مزاعم الهلالاب والاتحاد العام كله  عن أفضلية  يثبتها فوز الهلال بالممتاز  هو أن الفوز بالبطولة الأهم في كل الدنيا  يحرزها الفريق الأقوى  وتظهر أفضليته هذه على المستوى الخارجي  فهل  مستوى الهلال خارجياً كذلك 

أجراس متفرقة
  أما عن مشوار لاعبي الهلال الأفريقي الذي يكفل لهم إشراكهم في  المنتخب فهذه هي الفضيحة التي كنت أظن وبعض الظن أثم أن الإعلام  الأزرق حريص جداً على السكوت عنها تماماً
  لأن الاتحاد الأفريقي بشحمه ولحمه وخبراته وتجاربه حدد الوسيلة  الوحيدة التي يفوز بها الهلال في البطولات الأفريقية منذ زمان بعيد
  أما التشكيلة موضوع الاختيار للمنتخب فإن (الكاف) اعتمد منهجاً واضحاً  للتعامل مع مباريات الهلال المؤسف أن هذا النهج لم يطبق على أي نادٍ في  العالم إلا الهلال السوداني وهو تعيين (طاقم تحكيم هجين)
  والمؤسف سيدي الزميل الجليل أن الهلال فشل و رسب وسقط في هذا  الامتحان البسيط لتبرئة ذمته وتنظيف صحائفه من الإدانة المخجلة التي  دمغه بها الاتحاد الأفريقي أعلى جهة كروية في القارة السمراء
  إذن يمكننا أن نؤيد مازدا إذا استدعى حكام صلاح صالح للمنتخب لأنهم  أصحاب الانجاز الأزرق في الفوز بعدد قياسي من الدوري الممتاز
  وسنؤيده أيضاً لو أشرك حكام أفريقيا (غير الهجين) في منتخبه لأنهم  بالفعل نجحوا في قهر نجوم المريخ في الممتاز وفي المسابقات الأفريقية
آخر الأجراس
راجي عبد العاطي ماذا هناك!
  ماذا يحدث لنجم المريخ (راجي عبد العاطي) وكيف؟
  هل يتابع مجلس المريخ ما يدور من بعض (الاكليشهات) المريبة من بعض  منسوبي الهلال الذين يستغلون المنتخب لإيذاء المريخ أم أنهم ينامون في  طيبة الطيبين.؟
  (راجي عبد العاطي) مصاب ولكن ليس هذا كل شيء انتباه حتى لا تؤخذوا على حين غرة يا جمال يا والي
آخر الأجراس
مازدا والطريفي  الخوف  والعاطفة
  هاجمنا احد الزملاء الأعزاء الحمر  دفاعاً عن مازدا
  نحترم هذا الزميل جداً  ولذا نرفض الرد عليه بأسلوبه  ولكن
مازدا  ابن المريخ ونجم المنتخب  وصاحب شهادات عليا في التدريب   وأكاديمية  ويتحدث عدة لغات هذا لا شك فيه بكل تأكيد  لكن أهم من كل  ذلك أن مازدا صديق شخصي نحبه على المستوى الخاص جداً  جداً ولا نرضى فيه.
  لكن معايير (مازدا) مع نجوم المنتخب  تؤكد انه يموت خوفاً من الهلال   هذا لأن مازدا  يعلم جيداً معايير المفاضلة بين اللاعبين بكل تأكيد
  وخوف مازدا مثل عواطف الطريفي وغيره لا يحتاج لتأكيد  لأنها تظهر كل  يوم أما عن ما قدمه مازدا للمريخ  فهو كثير وكبير وهام جداً ولكن
  نحن أيضاً لسنا أميين يا زميلنا العزيز  لعبنا كرة القدم وساهمنا مع  فريقنا في تأسيس الدرجة الممتازة نفسها  درسنا علوم كرة القدم  وتخرجنا  من الجامعة  نعرف اللغات لأن تخصصنا في كلية الإعلام كان ( الترجمة)  والحمد لله
  أما ما قدمناه للمريخ  فلن نمتن على الأحمر مطلقاً  ولكن وضعنا في دواخل شعبه الوفي يكفينا
  والمليارات التي ضختها صحيفته عندما كنا نقودها بعد أن أسسناها من العدم ومن هوة ديون سحيقة تشفع لنا 
*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مشكور  الحبيب حافظ 
*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور يا ابو النور علي مجهودك الجبار 00 واصل ربنا اقويك يا حبة
                        	*

----------

